# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.3 - small HTC appetizer 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.3 is out!  *Added support for HTC One M8, One M8S, One M7, Desire 820N, Desire 816, Desire 516, Desire 500!*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.3 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:* *HTC One M8 (OP6B700) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC One M8S (0PKV100) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC One M7 (PN07100) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 820N – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 816 – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 500 – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**🐙 Uploaded SRF for HTC Desire 516 into the Support Area («USER UPLOADED SRF» folder) (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)**🐙 Updated help and pinouts in SRF for LG D618, please re-download SRF file (thanks to Mr. sd2)**🐙 Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area**🐙 Added more detailed operation's logging**🐙 Improved Smart Card communication routines**🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

